# GT: Game 13 @ Kings 11/28



## qross1fan

*







@ 








Los Angeles Clippers 6-6 @ Sacramento Kings 7-5

Where: Arco Arena in Sacramento, California
When: Tuesday November 27th, 7:00 PM PST; 1900 Military Time
 Media: FSN Prime Ticket and KABC 790 AM 

Projected Starting Units:







6.3 PPG/2.5 RPG/3.8 APG
VS







18.1 PPG/3.4 RPG/5.5 APG










 13.3 PPG/3.7 RPG/2.1 APG
VS







 24.9 PPG/5.5 RPG/2.1 APG










8.6 PPG/2.9 RPG/1 APG
VS







16.6 PPG/7.8 RPG/3.3 APG










17.3 PPG/10.3 RPG/2.7 APG 
VS







5.7 PPG/8.1 RPG/ 2.2 APG










 8 PPG/3 RPG/ APG
VS







 5 PPG/6.3 RPG/2 APG


Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 104-99
Q's Prediction Record: 8-4*​
***I'll update Stats on day of the game*


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Lets hope james singleton gets some more run. Did you see his ridiculous baseline put back last night? Whats funny is the ESPN guys had no idea who he was, and they were scrambling to find his name 15 seconds later. 

Then JR smith does the same thing and they went crazy X10 over it.


----------



## universal!

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Kaman still out?
I don't see the Clips winning this one. I hope I'm proven wrong though.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i6N3baCAljQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i6N3baCAljQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## alexander

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

yes Cassell is out, but thank god Livingston has been outstanding recently, otherwise.....















sarcasm, of course


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



alexander said:


> yes Cassell is out, but thank god Livingston has been outstanding recently, otherwise.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarcasm, of course


Is is certain that Cassell is out?


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



Free Arsenal said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i6N3baCAljQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i6N3baCAljQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



we need to sign #88 and #22...they would greatly improve our outside shooting and scoring in the paint....


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

seriously though, the losses don't sting that bad anymore...when you expect to lose, it doesn't really hurt when you actually lose...starting to remind me of the 2000 clippers...oh well, we had a good run...


----------



## alexander

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



Weasel said:


> Is is certain that Cassell is out?


i'm not really sure, considering his age he should be out for this one, but we'll see...


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



bootstrenf said:


> we need to sign #88 and #22...they would greatly improve our outside shooting and scoring in the paint....


# 88 lol

I think the Clippers should sign me to shoot 3's instead... I'm a better free throw shooter than everyone on the Clippers except Maggs and Cassell. i'll hit the technicals too.


----------



## squeemu

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Here comes the first sub 500 moment of the season since 0-1.

I still think the Clippers can pull it together...I just think the Lakers game sucked way too much out of them.

Look at it this way. They still have an AMAZING home record :biggrin:


----------



## universal!

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Clips have had some pretty good home records goingback the last few years. Real teams win on the road.

Clips have always been pretty bad on the road, besides Utah as a win void, Clips always struggle at Arco too.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



alexander said:


> yes Cassell is out, but thank god Livingston has been outstanding recently, otherwise.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarcasm, of course



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

hahahaha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

damn the Clippers always play horrible against the Kings, i dont have cable anymore so ima miss this game,  i guess its better i dont have cable now, i dont get mad at watching em play horrible haha:lol: 

but..hmmm Bibby always scorches us....he seems to never miss, i havent seem him play this year though so i dont know if he still plays that way....and i say put Q on Kevin Martin AND LIVINGSTON Needs to step up ...>BIG TIME...if not him Daniel Ewing we need some BIG BIG pg play in the absence of Sam  how long is he out????


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/homepage/article_1367253.php



> Starting guard Sam Cassell sat out Monday's practice to rest his left ankle. But unlike Kaman, whose ankle is in an air cast, Cassell's sprain is considered minor and he hopes to play tonight. Cassell was injured in the first quarter of Sunday's loss at Denver.
> 
> "It's sore as heck, but I'll see how it feels tomorrow," Cassell said.


----------



## squeemu

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Things just keep looking worse for the Clippers. Now any win will seem like a blessing.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

im actually going over to a friends house to watch the game, i couldnt help not watching it haha and BOY IF THEY LOSE !! !!!! :curse: 

pleeease i hope Livingston plays well  Ewing either or someone needs to step up maybe Cuttino, SOMEONE!!!!! EB!!!!! or give Korolev some damn PT atleast cmooon!!!!
the Kings always whoop on us and i hope it will be different tonight im off to see the game

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Number2

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Don't forget that tonight is the Clippers Fan thingy at the Commerce Casino.. 

The KINGS always have our Number...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

No Cassell supposedly....


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Livingston, Ross, TT, Brand, and Williams vs. Bibby, Martin, Artest, Thomas, SAR

Odd that Mobley is not starting.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

The tap is controlled by the Kings.

wtf Ross gets a fantom call

Bibby to Thomas for the layup.

Williams misses a jumper.

Bibby but Thomas gets and Bibby scores again.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Defensive 3 on the Kings.

TT makes the FT.

Williams misses an open jumper...

Thomas misses the hook shot.

Livingston with a beatiful pass to TT for the layup.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Artest hits a 3.

Livingston shoots, in and out and back in again.

Artest makes a tough shot while the Clippers did good d.

Livingston hits a jumper!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

SAR drives and misses.

Livingston to Brand for the layup!

Martin misses the jumper.

TT misses a but Brand gets but he misses but Aaron saves the ball as he knocks it out on a King player.

Mobley misses the baseline jumper.

Artest bricks a 3.

TT posts up but misses.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Williams with the non-shooting foul.

SAR with the hook shot.

Livingston throws it away.

Artest drives and misses.

Livingston hits a long jumper!!!

TT knocks the ball away from Martin!

TT misses but gets it back and scores!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Martin bricks a 3 but ball goes out on a Clipper.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 13-11.

So far so good, everything is looking good. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Thomas drives and misses the layup.

TT misses but Brand tips it back to Livingston.

Livingston hits a jumper!

Boo awful call by the ref, Williams had position.

Singleton comes in for Williams


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Thomas misses and TT grabs the board.

Brand gets fouled by Thomas on the shot.

Brand makes both FT's.

SAR drives but gets fouled by Singleton on the shot.

SAR makes both FT's.

Livingston drives and scores on the sweet layup!!!!!

Bibby hits a long jumper.

SAR picks up a foul, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

TT misses a runner.

Thomas makes a layup.

Brand misses but gets it back and scores!

Bibby misses a 3.

Singleton misses in and out but Brand gets it and gets fouled.

Clippers up 21-19.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Livingston finally misses in and out.

SIngleon BLOCKS Artest!!! and then BLOCKS Bibby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TT misses a 3 but Brand gets it.

Singleon air balls a 3 but hey blocked 2 monster shots.

Bibby misses a 3.

Mobley misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Singleton fouls Miller on the shot.

Maggette checks in.

Miller makes both FT's.

Brand misses but gets his own miss and scores!

Livingston fouls Bibby, penalty.

Bibby makes both FT's.

Mobley and Maggette both miss at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

End of 1st:

Clippers 23
Kings 23

A good quarter by the Clippers but the only thing that concerns me is that only 3 players have scores. Both Brand and Livingston have carried the Clippers so far.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Davis is in.

Maggette travels.

Miller hits a long jumper.

Livingston misses but gets it back.

Maggette misses a 3.

Artest travels.

TT misses, Daivs misses the tip.

Livingston fouls Bibby on the shot.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Bibby misses both FT's.

Maggette air balls it.

Miller misses twice.

TT misses, he is off tonight.

Williamson drives and scores.

Timeout Clippers, Clippers down 6.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Mobley drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Mobley makes the FT.

Garcia goes in for the easy layup.

Mobley misses a jumper.

Come on Clippers make a shot.

Martin misses a jumper.

Davis hits a long jumper!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

A King misses.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2 but Davis gets it back and someone Williams scores. haha

Garcia misses a 3.

Ewing hits a jumper!

Maggette fouls Miller to stop the easy layup.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Miller makes 1 out of 2.

Artest fouls Maggette, non-shooting.

Mobley misses but Maggette gets it.

Offensive foul on Williams, his 3rd.

Brand checks back in.

Ewing fouls Salmon, non-shooting.

Williamson misses twice, Davis rebounds.

Davis with the nice drive but he misses unfortunately.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Artest makes a jumper.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Artest makes a 3.

Defensive 3 on the Kings.

Maggette makes the FT.

Livingsston checks back in.

Ross bricks a jumper.

Bibby misses, SAR misses the tip.

Maggette misses but Brand gets it.

Brand misses the jumper.

SAR misses the post up.

Ross with another brick?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Artest misses, Brand with his 10th rebound.

Davis gets blocked but gets it back and makes a very odd layup.

Artest with the layup.

Brand, drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Brand makes the FT.

Bad call by the refs as Miller fell, but not penalty yet.

Bibby makes a 3.

Maggette drives and gets hacked on the shot.


----------



## universal!

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Nice to see Livingston off to a good start.

And more Singleton, less TT.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Maggette makes both FT's.

Artest misses the jumper.

Davis misses the open long jumper.

Artest scores and gets fouled. Artest makes the FT.

Maggette loses the ball.

Thomas scores.

Livingston drives and scores easily, beatiful.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Half:

Clippers 45
Kings 47

Not a bad half as the game is still close. Brand is working his butt off and Livingston is doing a good job. Not to mention Maggette is getting to the line. However the Clippers have to start making some of their shots, they aren't shooting well.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Livingston gets fouled, non-shooting.

Bad pass by Brand.

Artest can't make the layup

Brand posts up but can't finish.

Artest makes a 3.

Ross misses, Brand gets it but loses it.

Bibby misses a 3.

Ross drives and scores, very nice.

Artest misses in and out.

TT misses again... grr

Offensive foul on Martin.

Livingston drives and barely misses.

Bibby to Thomas for the layup.


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

damn make a f***ing shot tim thomas


----------



## Weasel

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Ross misses, gets it and gets blocked.

Martin misses a 3.

Livingston with the jumper!

Artest drives and gets fouled.

Artest makes both Ft's.

Ross misses the jumper..


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Missed the entire first half(fell asleep haha) but damn, seems like Livingston is doing what I wanted from him and from the few minutes I've seen, there is ball movement, without Maggette and Sam in their, why am I NOT surprised?


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

go shaun!! maybe this is the game he will turn things around.....and omg thomas SUCKSS!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Push it Shaun, push it and dish it!

Cuttino is baaaaaaack to his old self, so far this Quarter. 

Time out Kings with 4:35 to go, 58-59 Kings


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

i had a dream that the clips win this one 93-87


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

i have more faith in TT on those last second threes than his wide open shots.


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

FINALLY THOMAS!!...it seems like he only makes 3's when theres no time left


----------



## universal!

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

I like to pre-imagine the headlines for the post game coverage.
For instance during the Clips/Lakers game last week, I knew it woulb be something Kobe leads the way over Clips.

For today's game, I'm thinking (hoping), Dunleavy celebrates new contract with a W.


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Maggette comes in for two secs and gives up a foul.
65-65


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Magette's in, get ready to see the Clippers ball movement to be killed.


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Maggette misses a couple shots and picks up an offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Shaun who? This is WHY Shaun needs to start over Cassell and be on the court with players that move the ball instead of jack it up


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



qross1fan said:


> Magette's in, get ready to see the Clippers ball movement to be killed.


He could not possibly have come in and done worse. In that short span he may have singlehandedly lost the game.


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

livingston/mobley shooting 14/22

rest of the team 12/52......23%!!??


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

I'm starting to like Paul Davis, he isn't afraid to take out 20 foot J's and what not. Hope we keep him around next year unless we bring Sofo over or draft a replacement.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Nice job by Jumpin Janes . . and nice and one by Paul Davis. Not bad for our third string Center


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

bad shot by Miller.
Maggette gets the ball and loses it again.
Sinlgeton steals it.
Paul Davis drives scores and gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Davis hits it 70-72 and Ewing is in for Livvy.

Davis with some nice help on Salmons I believe it was. Brand is in for Davis, why do that, take Singy out.


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Singleton fouls.
EB comes back in.
Artest drives through everyone and scores.
Mobley for three!!
74-72


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Bingoooooooooo Mobley got his game back? Seems like it. . . Salmons is fouled and will shoot two. Interesting line up Clippers have with Ewing-Mobley-Maggette-Singleton-Brand


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Salmons will hit both 73-76

Kings applying some pressure hopingt o catch the Clips off guard . . . Mobley with ANOTHER TREY!!! 76 all


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

MOBLEY for another 3!!
76-76

Where has that three ball been?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Deflection and steal by Brand and he gets fouled. Time-Out on the court with 8:30 left to go


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

alright..i think its about time for brand to step it up and hit those jump shots


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



qross1fan said:


> Interesting line up Clippers have with Ewing-Mobley-Maggette-Singleton-Brand


I think I would have left Davis in and taken out singleton for brand.

Amazing that the game is tied with:
Brand 4-14
Thomas 3-13
Maggette 0-7
QRoss 1-7


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*



cadarn said:


> I think I would have left Davis in and taken out singleton for brand.


Exactly what I was thinking. This Davis|Brand combo might be damn good due to Davis ability to hit outside J's, post up and drive.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Mobley got a little to happy shooting another trey but missing it, can't blame him. Bibbs and Miller with the damn P&R, Clippers need to guard those better. Ewing misses and Kings can go up by 4 and they do with Bibby's J


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

What is going on, 7-0 run by the Kings and Clippers down 76-83 with 6:45 left. Put in Shaun damnit, we have no PG in there which means no ball movement which spells TROUBLE


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Defense collapsed with singleton and whoever else was out on the perimeter.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Offensive foul, Clippers need to calm down and recollect themselves. Add in some Defense in there, another post player, Aaron Williams, Paul Davis put in one of these two for Singy. 

Brand with the block . . Maggette misses horribly but Singleton keeps it alright for him.


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Maggette misses another shot, get him out!
Clippers have missed 56 shots!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Tim Thomas in for Maggette, hopefully the ball movement is back and Timmy is able to hit some J's along with score in the post because we'll need it. . . . Livingstons runner is off, Brand keeps it alive, Thomas dishes it to Livingston who misses and an offensive foul. Clippers are hustling on the boards, but play some D now and score in the post. A miss, jus twhat I wanted . . . Livingston misses again


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

OMG clippers cant make SH**


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Wow, Clippers just can't score for **** tonight and Artest score. The Sac curse is still there


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

The clippers had their chance, you just can't miss so many shots. Sac one shot away from sealing the deal. Clippers miss 9 shots in a row.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Clips have missed 9 in a row and Thomas ends that streak with a J 78-85


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Nice D by Jumpin James, Clippers ca cut it to 5 and Mobley misses from point blank range, Singletons tip is off and Williamson extends it to 9. 4 Point swing right there, could be down to 5 but is now 9 . . . 

Thomas draws a foul on Artest, Clippers catch a break


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Thomas cuts to 8 and now 7.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Thomas fouls Artest on the other end and time out on the floor with 2:52 left in the game Kings up 80-87


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Brand with the D and rebound. 18 rebounds, nice. Brand misses on the other end though, can't win unless you score.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Another defensive stop, but you need to score . . . and they still can't . . . why are they not posting up anyone on the floor? They ALL can post up and Bibby hits both his free throws, Clippers down 9 with 1:47 to go


----------



## cadarn

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Clippers have made 1 of their last 15 shots. terrible.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Mobley can't even kiss it off the glass, and a frustration foul for Mobley. Miller hits both his free throws and Clippers down 11, now it's time to jack up some trey's and hit them or nothing.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: GT: Game 12 @ Kings 11/28*

Treys no good, Brand tries to rebound but can't . . Kings running the clock out slowly . . . Thomas tries to draw the foul, doesn't get it, nore does he get the shot . . . now both teams will just go through the motions


----------



## cadarn

Memphis just whooped the Nuggets in denver, btw.


----------



## qross1fan

80-93 Clippers lose. 

I still wonder why Singleton wasn't checked out for Brand, when Davis came in for him.


----------



## NOFX22

Well at least Livingston played well.


----------



## cadarn

Decent defense, worst shooting I've ever seen. 
The good
Livingston 10-16

The bad (more like the mediocre, not bad)
PDavis 3-7
Mobley 6-15 

the ugly
Q 1-7
Brand 4-15
Mags 0-9
TT 4-18
Singleton 0-5
AWilliams 1-4


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

NOFX22 said:


> Well at least Livingston played well.


if livingston can carry his performance to tomorrow's game, i think we'll be alrite. i expect a good one from him tomorrow cuz he'll be mismatched with chucky atkins, damon stoudemire or another short PG. we had BETTER win that game tomorrow. we DESPERATELY need it

EDIT: and how did i come up with so much ucash points?? and not me, everyone as well


----------



## cadarn

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> we had BETTER win that game tomorrow. we DESPERATELY need it


Seriously, memphis is the only team I was expecting to beat. They got their first road win tonight, which puts them one up on the clippers, lol.




> EDIT: and how did i come up with so much ucash points?? and not me, everyone as well


I have 80 billion ucash in the bank.


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers aren't going to win many games shooting like that...

What a wasted effort.


----------



## squeemu

Livingston seems to have played very well. Davis actually had 7 points? Nice. Everything else is cringe worthy.

Hopefully the next few home games are good before the Clippers have some serious road trips again. If every player would just play to their potential every night, this wouldn't be happening. The problem is, we usually have only one or two players do well while the rest play like crap.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

cadarn said:


> I have 80 billion ucash in the bank.


holy smokes. well thanks for the donation. man how many ppl did u hand out to cuz i saw many members in the general board in the high millions as well


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

too bad they lost on Livingstons good game...
damn they continue to shoot horrible....geesh but the never seem to beat the Kings anyway....
i think Livingston towers over most PGs ni the league...HE HAS TO USE IT TO HIS ADVANTAGE AND POST EM UP or something....much like he did Nash last year in the playoffs....he needs to do that often and take advantage of his height and speed if not ....boy are we in deep ****


----------



## yamaneko

Clipers regressing. Cant shoot. Maggette again starting to look like his old self with bumbling the ball all the time, concentrating too much on drawing a foul...and how ironic is it that the FIRST time he doesnt actually step on the line when his trying a three, he misses them all. That guy is like 2-25 from 3 this year, but in actuality probably would be about 8 of 31 due to all the times he made it when his toe is on the line. So tonight he figures out where the line is, but cant hit the broad side of the barn, same as every other clipper.


----------



## universal!

More fourth quarter woes. No one could make any shots.
On the good side, the Clips were hitting the boards (inflated due to the poor fg%) and not turning the ball over. They got good looks, but just couldn't hit.

Despite the horrid shooting, the Clips looked a little more lively out there.
Props for Livingston for coming out strong in place of Cassell. He would have had more assists if his team mates could make shots...


----------



## leidout

universal! said:


> More fourth quarter woes. No one could make any shots.
> On the good side, the Clips were hitting the boards (inflated due to the poor fg%) and not turning the ball over. They got good looks, but just couldn't hit.
> 
> Despite the horrid shooting, the Clips looked a little more lively out there.
> Props for Livingston for coming out strong in place of Cassell. He would have had more assists if his team mates could make shots...


Yeah, i actually saw some good ball movement at times and no real stupid turnovers... why they just didn't keep trying to dunk after a while is beyond me.


----------



## bootstrenf

:nonono: 

let's get oden!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bootstrenf said:


> :nonono:
> 
> let's get oden!!!


only if we can get him through a trade


----------



## bootstrenf

ClippersRuleLA said:


> why?



why not?

i think tanking is in order...the games in december and march are gonna kill us...i seriously doubt the clippers will make the playoffs...best thing to bring away from this season is a lottery pick...the core of this team is obviously lacking...we need something else...and when maggette and brand leave after their contract is up, at least we'll have livy and oden to build on...kind of like the nelson/howard combo they in orlando right now...just wishful thinking...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bootstrenf said:


> why not?
> 
> i think tanking is in order...the games in december and march are gonna kill us...i seriously doubt the clippers will make the playoffs...best thing to bring away from this season is a lottery pick...the core of this team is obviously lacking...we need something else...and when maggette and brand leave after their contract is up, at least we'll have livy and oden to build on...kind of like the nelson/howard combo they in orlando right now...just wishful thinking...


this sounds stupid. what if Oden isnt even in the draft? why tank when we have a talented core of players? why not try to go to the playoffs and try winning a championship like Free Arsenal predicted?


----------



## bootstrenf

ClippersRuleLA said:


> this sounds stupid. what if Oden isnt even in the draft? why tank when we have a talented core of players? why not try to go to the playoffs and try winning a championship like Free Arsenal predicted?



and what if he's there? screw it, brand needs rest, so does cassell, almost everyone on the clippers look tired anyways...tank this season, get rested for next season, get a high draft pick, and start over next year...that's the plan i like best...


----------



## Number2

?????????


----------



## El chido

I am not upset about the loss. I feel with a little bit of hope that the team played a little better in the beginning of the game, something that they have not done throughout the whole season. I also feel good about how they were playing as a team, even though they could not make a single shot. And I am more happy that Livi had a career game. But I will not get exited until I see him putting up games like this more consistently. We will see in the next games to come.

One thing that I want you guys to remember is that this is a very long season. This year there are a lot of great teams that are coming up and if you see the western conference it is loaded with great teams. So we need to be patient and mature and realize that the goal is to make the playoffs and get all of our players healthy and playing good by the time the playoffs come. So lets hope that Livi, EB and Kaman improve as the season continues and lets get a playoff spot, because the way that this season looks once you get to the playoffs I think that there will not be any favorite and that anybody in the playoffs will be able to win a series and advance.

Another thing is that I do believe that Sam starting over the last 2 years has really slowed down Livi's progress. I mean Shaun should just be the starter from now on and if he messes up in the game he should not worry about losing the starting position because he had a bad game. Remember in order to become good you need to mess up a lot not a little. So lets hope that he is consistent in the next few games.

GO Clippers GO

GO Livi GO


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> and what if he's there? screw it, brand needs rest, so does cassell, almost everyone on the clippers look tired anyways...tank this season, get rested for next season, get a high draft pick, and start over next year...that's the plan i like best...


So just because they are tired, we tank? Give them a few games off or something and give the young guns(Korolev, Ewing, Livingston, DAVIS, Singleton) a chance to show what they have. I'm starting to question the amount of true fans on this board and you can bring up all the past bull**** you want, saying you've been a fan when they were losing, so what? To be a true fan, you stick with the team no matter what, not just simply give up on them not even 20 damn games into the season. I suggest everyone giving up should not post here until the All-Star break.


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> So just because they are tired, we tank? Give them a few games off or something and give the young guns(Korolev, Ewing, Livingston, DAVIS, Singleton) a chance to show what they have. I'm starting to question the amount of true fans on this board and you can bring up all the past bull**** you want, saying you've been a fan when they were losing, so what? To be a true fan, you stick with the team no matter what, not just simply give up on them not even 20 damn games into the season. I suggest everyone giving up should not post here until the All-Star break.


hey kid, are you really 16? if so, i've been a clipper fan for as long as you've been alive...don't preach to me about what a "true fan" is...


----------



## bootstrenf

clips_r_teh_wieners check your pm...


----------

